# [Xorg] écran noir au lancement et clavier indisponible

## kico

Bonjour,

Après une installation de Gentoo avec succès, j'ai installé kdebase-meta, nvidia-drivers, xorg-x11 et hal, en suivant la magnifique doc du site . Ensuite, je me suis lancé dans la configuration de Xorg avec

```
Xorg -configure
```

 .

Pour tester, j'ai lancé 

```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

 .

Là, un joli écran noir, et le clavier qui ne marche pas (impossible de quitter Xorg avec Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, et les leds ne s'allument pas quand on appuie sur les touches correspondantes).

J'ai donc été obligé de rallumer le pc "façon grosse brute" .

J'ai beau chercher dans la doc ou dans des exemples, ou laisser la main à HAL, toujours la même chôse .

Voici xorg.conf.new :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri2"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Et le log, que je ne comprends pas :

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux kicoland 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Wed Feb 24 18:39:34 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 25 February 2010  11:23:21AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 25 15:19:58 2010

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x1aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0614:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000cf00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:26:00 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Feb 25 15:19:58 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Feb 25 15:19:58 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Feb 25 15:19:58 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device CRT-1 is invalid:

(WW) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     unrecognized EDID Header.

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800 GT (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.63.00.52

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9800 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(==) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-1's EDID.

(==) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Feb 25 15:20:00 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device NOVATEK USB Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device NOVATEK USB Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
```

J'ai une nvidia GeForce 9800 GT, un clavier Logitech branché sur USB(rien d'original), et une souris bluetooth Logitech aussi (bluetooth avec adaptateur spécifique branché sur USB aussi) .

Je ne peux pas savoir si la souris marche, vu qu'aucun curseur ne s'affiche à l'écran .

Aidez moi s'il vous plait !   :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenue sur gentoo et sur le forum   :Smile: 

Normalement, avec un X compilé avec la prise en charge de hal et s'il est bien lancé au boot, tu n'as même plus besoin d'utiliser de xorg.conf la plupart du temps (cf. section 3 de la doc). Les fichiers xml fdi se chargent des anciennes sections "inputdevices" du xorg.conf i.e et la section "The xorg.conf file" de la doc devient donc superflue.

Donc essaye de lancer X sans le xorg.conf pour voir. Au besoin et selon les logs, on l'ajustera à ce qui pourrait géner selon le hardware avec une xorg.conf "ultra light".

----------

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai exactement le meme probleme, ecran noire au lancement de X -confugure /root/xorg.conf.new.

J'utilise hal. (je ne conaissait pas)

Rien a faire a part etindre l'ordi au bouton.

Il a bien change gentoo depuis 2008 (je l'avais installer et paucun probleme, mais bon pour chaque probleme il y a une solution).

je vais voire a lancer startx en retirant le fichier xorg.conf.

Merci de votre aide et de votre patiente.

----------

## Poussin

vérifiez que vous avez bien des fichiers de  policy dans 

```
/etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

 et que vous avez bien démarré hald (à la main ou via runlevel).

Personnellement, ma nouvelle installation, je n'ai même pas créé de xorg.conf (je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne idée mais bon (d'ailleurs je n'arrive plus à régler les propriétés du touchpad)) et tout roule. J'ai tout "emergé" puis demarré les services qui vont bien et xdm en dernier, et voilà!

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Plutôt que de compiler explicitement hal, il vaut mieux ajouter un USE "hal" dans /etc/make.conf, puis mettre à jour world (emerge -DuNav world)

Quel est votre profile (eselect profile list) ?

Et le résultat de emerge --info

----------

## KeNNys

Salut XavierMiller et merci Poussin,

Je rentre chez moi ce soir, j'ai compiler hal hier soir. mais je le rajouterais au USE..

Je vous dirais ce soir sur quel profile je suis.

pour le fichier policy je les ai bien j'ai suivie la procedure pour X en anglais.

Merci les amis.

----------

## KeNNys

Petite quesion Xorg il faut le conserver ou on peut l'unmerger ?

----------

## xaviermiller

perso, je prends xorg-server plutôt que xorg-x11

Eux ne sont pas des dépendances, il faut les emerger obligatoirement, sinon, pas d'interface graphique.

----------

## KeNNys

Oui Xavier c'est bien ce que j'ai pris xorg-server.

Merci donc je n'y touche pas.

je vais juste supprimer mon ficheir xorg.con et je vais testert comme cela.

faut il que j'emerge dbus ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Peux-tu donner ce que je te demande : "eselect profile list" et "emerge --info" ?

Mets dbus dans tes USE flags, et fais "emerge -DuNav world", qui installera dbus en dépendance.

----------

## KeNNys

Pour eselect profile list et emerge --info, je te le donnerais ce soir je suis pas chez moi.

je ferais comme tu me le dis pour dbus.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Vérifie que ton profile est de type "desktop", ça sera plus facile au niveau des dépendances : il y aura plein de USE par défaut, utiles pour un usage "desktop" (jpeg, hal, ...)

----------

## KeNNys

pour mon eselect voila j'ai change et je me suis mit sur un desktop

[2] default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

Pour mon emerge --info c'est trop long a recopier sauf si tu as une astuce  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, tu t'es mis sur desktop. Alors, mets à jour ton système avec 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

Ca va prendre un bon moment, et il se pourrait qu'il y ait des blocages. On est là pour t'aider à le faire pas à pas  :Wink: 

----------

## KeNNys

Salut Xavier,

J'ai fait la commande "emerge -DuNav world" hier soir.

j'ai lance le startx j'ai comme si il initialisait de l'ecran et je reviens sur la fenetre de commande.

j'ai supprimer le Xorg.conf et depuis j'ai plus le blocage sur l'ecran noir, mais sa ne fonctionne pas.

je ne sais pas si mon install est bonne, j'ai pris le stage3.686 j'ai un pentium4 1.8Ghz.

j'ai lance ce matin un emerge -av kde-meta:4.4. mais bon je ne pourrais pas lancer kde car mon startx reviens sur la console.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, tu devras nous donner le contenu de /var/log/X.log, et chercher les (EE) qui y figurent.

As-tu démarré hal et dbus ? Et bien configuré ton clavier avec hal ?

Quel est ton pilote graphique mentionné dans /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## KeNNys

OK pour /var/log/X.log je te dis cela ce soir

dbus et hal son bien demarré.

pour le pilote video dans le make .conf j'ai mis "radeon" j'ai une ati radeon 9600.

Pour cela je ne vois pas ce que tu me demande

 *Quote:*   

>  Et bien configuré ton clavier avec hal ? 

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu passes par hal, il faut configurer le clavier via hal.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

La doc en français est trop vieille (encore !)

----------

## KeNNys

Re bonjour,

oui j'avais bien suivie ce tuto j'ai fait

cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-input-policy.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

ensuite j'ai modifier

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

en ajoutant la ligne

<merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

par contre je n'ai rien fait pour le xorg.conf.

je l'ai supprimer de  /etc/X11/

quand j'avais le xorg.conf je restais bloque sur un ecran noir et impossible d'en sortir il fallait que je reboot mon PC.

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faudra nous donner le contenu de /var/log/X.org

----------

## KeNNys

OKi alors la suite ce soir.

merci beaucoup.

----------

## KeNNys

P'tite question supplementaire.

quand je boot sur gentoo je suis en 640*480, ce qui n'est pas evident pour lire les erreurs au lancement de startx. existe t'il une possibilite d'augementer la resolution ?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, en paramétrant le framebuffer.

Ou alors, tu te connectes en SSH à ta Gentoo via une machine qui a une plus grande résolution

Ou tu enregistres le fichier sur clef USB.

----------

## KeNNys

Re,

Donc si je veux jouer avec le framebuffer dans mon grub.conf je met cela :

kernel /boot/kernel video=uvesafb:1024*768 root=/dev/hda3

si je ne me trompe pas.

Merci

----------

## KeNNys

Bonsoir,

voici les EE de mon xorg.log

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exit, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist,0)

voila si sa peut aider merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Et en mettant le pilote libre plutôt que le propriétaire ?

Que donne 

```
eselect xorg-x11
```

----------

## KeNNys

pour le vesa je me suis dit qu'il fallait le rajouter dans le make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon"

et ensuite faire 

emerge -DuNav world

mais sa ne passe pas ???

----------

## KeNNys

pour la commande

eselect xorg-x11

erreur Can't load module xorg-x11

je ne peut meme pas l'emerger.

----------

## Gronono

J'ai aussi eu l'écran noir après le lancement d'X. Je n'avais pas de gestionnaire de fenêtre (window manager).

Petite question, tu as un gestionnaire de fenêtre ? Sinon, install twm (il n'est plus fourni avec xorg).

----------

## KeNNys

Non aucune gestion de fenêtre   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu suivi la doc et le lien que j'ai donné ?

----------

## KeNNys

Quel doc ? pour xorg ? si c'est c'est sa oui.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé avec le pilote libre fglrx  ?

Tu dois aussi arranger le problème avec "eselect opengl list" qui dit qu'il n'a pas de module opengl : ton installation X n'est pas en ordre...

Alors, donne-nous stp :

- emerge --info

- le /var/log/X.log

----------

## KeNNys

Merci Xavier

voila mon X.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.5
> 
> Release Date: 2010-02-16
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, tu n'as pas donné "emerge --info", mais emerge.log qui est inutile  :Wink: 

Apapremment, le pilote radeon semble bien chargé, mais il te manque evdev pour gérer clavier et souris.

Dans /etc/make.conf, comme indiqué dans la doc, il faut aussi mentionner INPUT_DEVICES

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Essaie déjà avec ça, fais 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

 et vois ce que ça donne

----------

## KeNNys

Pour evdev j'avais solutionne ce probleme tard cette nuit, comme tu l'explique en ajoutant evdev dans INPUT_DEVICES du make.conf et en faisant un emerge -auDNv world.

Il me reste plus que vesa et fbdev.

je me demande qi il me manque pas quelque chose dans mon kernel ?!

Pour vesa j'ai ajoute dans make.conf dans VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon" et le emerge -auDNv world n'a rien changé.

Pour le emerge --info j'avais fait echo emerge --info > /var/log/emergeinfo.log

donc ce n'est pas bien.

----------

## KeNNys

Je vais essayer cela :

ajouter dans le make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev vesa fbdev mouse kbd
> 
> 

 

ensuite :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge xf86-video-vesa xf86-video-fbdev
> 
> 

 

et ensuite

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -DuN xorg-server
> 
> 

 

Je ne sais pas si sa ira mieux je testerais ce soir.

Si vous avez une autre piste merci  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non.

Tu fais simplement "emerge -DuNav world", qui va emerger ce qu'il faut.

Ne pollue pas ton "world" avec les dépendances de xorg-server.

----------

## KeNNys

P'tit question,

Comment je fais pour recuperer via ssh le emerge --info ?

le emerge --info genere un log ?

merci

----------

## xaviermiller

tu fais  par exemple 

```
emerge --info > info.txt
```

----------

## ghoti

Heu, c'est quoi cette mise en page ?

Suis-je le seul à voir le texte des 6 derniers posts complètement décalé vers la droite ?   :Shocked: 

L'un de vous deux aurait-il outrageusement bidouillé son profil ?   :Question: 

----------

## jcTux

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu, c'est quoi cette mise en page ?
> 
> Suis-je le seul à voir le texte des 6 derniers posts complètement décalé vers la droite ?  
> 
> L'un de vous deux aurait-il outrageusement bidouillé son profil ?  

 

Ça fait pareil chez moi.

C'est assez marrant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

un tag mal fermé je pense, à mon niveau ou avant

Je vais signaler mon post et demander de nettoyer...

----------

## KeNNys

Sa venait de mon post plus haut.

il y avait une /quote qu'il ne voulait pas prendre.

j'ai supprimer la seconde partie inutile.

Voila c'est régle desolé.

Ps: merci xavier pour ta reponse.   :Wink: 

----------

## jcTux

C'est ok maintenant.

----------

## ghoti

En effet, tout est rentré dans l'ordre !  :Smile: 

Merci !

----------

## KeNNys

Xavier voici mon emmerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## KeNNys

Apres emerge de fbdev et de vesa je n'ai plus de ligne (EE) mais sa ne fonctionne toujours pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

voici mon X.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.5
> 
> Release Date: 2010-02-16
> ...

 

----------

## KeNNys

C'est OK les amis  :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

je recherche un problème ou il y en a pas.

En fait sa marchais depuis le début.

j'avais simplement oublier une ligne dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

 *Quote:*   

> <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

 

ce qui aurais pu m'eviter de vous embêter.

mais aussi d'avoir fait :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge x11-terms/xterm x11-wm/twm
> 
> 

 

Ce qui est plus parlant. (Avoir une interface graphique)

Erreur de débutant   :Laughing: 

Ps : Je me permet pas de marqué résolu à ce sujet car l'auteur n'es pas moi. Si vous le voulez je le clôture ?

Merci à vous mais surtout à toi Xavier.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Mais j'ai rien fait : j'ai juste donné des pistes  :Smile: 

Tu as réussi l'examen de passage, tu es un véritable gentooïste maintenant  :Wink:  (j'exagère un peu  :Smile: )

----------

